# July 2015 Photo of the Month Competition



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hard to believe July is already here. Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans! It's a great time to get the cameras out and start snapping some pics. 2 pics per person, taken this month. Let's see 'em!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Miles the maniac!


----------



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Patriotic puppy!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

We ran away for the weekend so that Oquirrh wouldn't have to deal with fireworks. We ended up in the Absaroka Mountains, Wyoming.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh the chipmunks do torment him.


----------



## Lolagirl (May 28, 2015)

Should I or shouldn't I.......


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #1 is for the Canadians on the forum and falls under the patriotism theme  Canada Day was an extended long weekend this year due to it falling on a Wednesday. We headed up north for a 5 night canoe trip. I outfitted Aspen in his finest Canada day bandana for the entire trip, and friends of ours packed in a flag which we proudly flew at our campsite, and hoisted atop a pole at the back of the canoe so it could fly as we paddled. 

This photo was taken on Canada Day, at our campsite after a long day of paddling - Aspen felt he deserved a break.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #2 was also taken on our Canada Day canoe trip. The bugs were horrendous, and Aspen took to digging himself holes that he could roll in and hide in. Uprooted pines were his favourite. Here he is caught in the act of digging. Thank god these dogs clean up easily, otherwise I may not have been so willing to share my sleeping bag with him!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Not the kind of mouse you want it to be.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

First off-leash trip away from home.


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

This is Liberty on the 4th of July.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

At the river last Sunday... his confidence with water keeps growing
(A very kind lady named Ruth took this and sent it to me - Thank you Ruth )


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Stand right here for a picture.

Got ya!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The vegetation sure is looking brown.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Make a splash


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Chillin' 😎


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Liftoff


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I found this stick ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Road trip 2 Cedar Lake 4 water bumpers - images in the rear view mirro - r closer than u think !!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout by the river


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

#2 VictoriaW's Olive is quite the little swimmer at 5 months. I think she had a boat motor under there. So much fun watching her!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein !!!!!!!!! once again SCOUT is driVing me 2 the dark SIDE !!!!!!! ElVis & Ruby do not help !!!!!!!!! I almost feel it is my CiVic duty to haVe a WHV on my lap & not in a dog # because they R so UGLY !!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

oh you've been on the dark side for a while now. It's time to make it official and get Pike a little brother or sister!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Jump!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

One more day for entries!


----------

